# make no award of



## lletraferida

Intr-un document redactat de o instituție europeană:

With regard to just satisfaction claims, I would draw your attention to Rule 60 and would remind you that the failure to submit within the time allowed quantified claims, together with the supporting documents, entails the consequence that the Chamber will either *make no award of* just satisfaction or else reject the claim in part. 

Mă interesează partea evidenţiată. Propunerea mea. 

 Referitor la cererile pentru compensație echitabilă, vă atrag atenția asupra Reglementării 60 și vă amintesc faptul că eșecul de a depune în timpul permis pretențiile cuantificate, împreună cu documentele de sprijin, atrage consecința că fie Camera nu va lua în considerare compensația echitabilă, fie va respinge parțial cererea. 


Mulţumesc.


----------



## Reef Archer

Sunt 98% sigur că *to make an award* se traduce prin *a determina*, iar în jargonul legal, prin _*a decide*_ (cu variantele *a preciza*, *a stabili*, _*a hotărî*_).


----------



## lletraferida

Mulţumesc !


----------



## farscape

To make no award - a nu acorda (o) compensaţie. Pentru edificare citeşte textul de aici: http://books.google.ca/books?id=HeU7AAAAIAAJ&pg=PA763&lpg=PA763&dq=make+no+award&source=bl&ots=ldcHpSaMxu&sig=MTAGEpnoPUUkDr99sVo6D9xk3VE&hl=en&ei=jRYoTpP_JarY0QG-jom2Cg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBwQ6AEwATgK#v=onepage&q=make no award&f=false


Later,


----------

